# Odd Oblivion Crash



## speedtouch (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok, I just got my copy of Elder scrolls 4 Oblivion yesterday, I installed it, everything went smoothly, then when I ran it, it took me to the launcher, and when I pressed play, I get this error... *"Oblivion has encountered a problem and needs to close."* So I checked out what the error report contained, and the error signature is

AppName: oblivion.exe AppVer:0.1.0.228 ModName: oblivion.exe ModVer:0.1.0.228
Offset: 005caa80

So I checked the text file it was saved to, and this was in it...



> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-16"?>
> <DATABASE>
> <EXE NAME="Oblivion.exe" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_PRIVACY">
> <MATCHING_FILE NAME="atimgpud.dll" SIZE="40960" CHECKSUM="0xA39865D0" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" LINK_DATE="08/03/2005 20:16:38" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/03/2005 20:16:38" />
> ...


My computer has all the lastest drivers for my Nvidia Geforce 6600, and Windows XP. I'm assuming it's a problem with my motherboard, but if anyone else has experienced this problem or something similer let me know if you find a fix, I've been itching to play


----------



## kombat75 (Jan 12, 2006)

Did u install Direct X 9.0c ?

Or try to uninstall it and re-install it again..


----------



## speedtouch (Apr 16, 2006)

Yes, I have Direct X 9.0c and I have tried reinstalling Oblivion, and Direct X 9.oc.

I tried installing the game to my brother's computer and it worked perfectly, so I tried putting his drive into my computer, but I got the same error. Also, I've tried some other games, and I'm getting the same error on some of them, so any ideas would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## MNG0304 (Mar 3, 2006)

There is a similar problem with the bink codec on MS's Dungeon Siege II the link may help:



> RESOLUTION
> To resolve this issue, copy the Mss32.dll and Binkw32.dll files from the System folder to the folder where Dungeon Siege II is installed. To do this, follow these steps:


Try getting a known good version of Bink32.dll and copy into the oblivion install folder. As your error message doesn't contain any references to Mss32.dll I don't think it is necessary to copy that.

The reference to Kernel32.dll may well indicate some type of hardware issue:


> This error occurs when a program or application tries to access kernel32.dll's protected memory space. Sometimes the error is caused by one particular program or application, and other times it is provoked by multiple files and applications.
> 
> If the problem results from running one application, then the application needs to be replaced. If the problem occurs when accessing multiple files and applications, the corruption is probably caused by faulty hardware.


A google search of atimgpud.dll turned up two french PC optimization boards that had little resolution info, but did allude to instabilities of nVidia cards that were overclocked with a suggestion to underclock them as a possible fix.

Good luck and let us know how it comes out.


----------



## speedtouch (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, although it still isn't working. I tried downloaded a binkw32.dll from http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?binkw32
but now I get the error "The procedure entry [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library binkw32.dll." If someone has the game working, maybe it would help if I had binkw32.dll already known to have worked.

Although I think it's a problem with my motherboard, I will be getting a new one soon. I'll let you guys know if I get it working.


----------



## emelath (Jun 6, 2003)

I have encountered a Similar problem.

I installed Oblivion. All ran smoothly. However when I go to launch it I get Oblivion encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.

I have uninstalled and reinstalled oblivion. I have also unistalled and resinstalled the Direct X 9.0C 
-------------------------------
Computer Specs:

I am running a new Sony Vaio FJ270 Laptop (purchased in March).

1.8 GHZ Pentium M. Processor 
Ram 1000 MB

Hard Drive Size 
100GB 
Manufacturer Portable 
Type Serial ATA

Video Card: Graphics MEdia Accelerator 900

--------------------------------
I went to the txt file that it referenced and found this in the txt file.

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-16"?>
<DATABASE>
<EXE NAME="Oblivion.exe" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_PRIVACY">
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="atimgpud.dll" SIZE="40960" CHECKSUM="0xA39865D0" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" LINK_DATE="08/03/2005 20:16:38" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/03/2005 20:16:38" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="binkw32.dll" SIZE="338944" CHECKSUM="0xDC94A610" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.7.3.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.7.3.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.7d" FILE_DESCRIPTION="RAD Video Tools" COMPANY_NAME="RAD Game Tools, Inc." PRODUCT_NAME="Bink and Smacker" FILE_VERSION="1.7d" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright (C) 1994-2005, RAD Game Tools, Inc." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x0" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.7.3.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.7.3.0" LINK_DATE="01/09/2005 02:53:35" UPTO_LINK_DATE="01/09/2005 02:53:35" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="Oblivion.exe" SIZE="7247360" CHECKSUM="0x318EBA72" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.1.0.425" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.1.0.425" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.1.425" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Oblivion" COMPANY_NAME="Bethesda Softworks" PRODUCT_NAME="TES4: Oblivion" FILE_VERSION="1.1.425" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="Oblivion.exe" INTERNAL_NAME="Oblivion" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright © 2006 ZeniMax Media Incorporated. All Rights Reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.1.0.425" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.1.0.425" LINK_DATE="04/25/2006 20:31:20" UPTO_LINK_DATE="04/25/2006 20:31:20" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="OblivionLauncher.exe" SIZE="1662976" CHECKSUM="0x8AB646BB" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.1" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.1" PRODUCT_VERSION="1, 0, 0, 1" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Oblivion Launcher" COMPANY_NAME="Bethesda Softworks" PRODUCT_NAME="Bethesda Softworks Oblivion Launcher" FILE_VERSION="1, 0, 0, 1" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="Oblivion Launcher" INTERNAL_NAME="Oblivion Launcher" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright © 2001" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.1" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.1" LINK_DATE="04/06/2006 15:25:44" UPTO_LINK_DATE="04/06/2006 15:25:44" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
</EXE>
<EXE NAME="kernel32.dll" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_THISFILEONLY">
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="kernel32.dll" SIZE="983552" CHECKSUM="0x4CE79457" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Windows NT BASE API Client DLL" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows® Operating System" FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="kernel32" INTERNAL_NAME="kernel32" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0xFF848" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:56:36" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:56:36" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
</EXE>
</DATABASE>


----------



## speedtouch (Apr 16, 2006)

Alright, I've been doing some looking up lately and I found out that my computer didn't support the SSE instruction. I'm not sure if this is the problem, although it has been the problem with some other games I tried.http://www.adobe.com/support/techdocs/329332.html This might help activating it, I just recently got a new proccesor/ motherboard, but it's been having some problems with my hardrive, and I don't know if this will solve anything at all.

Good luck, if you find anything, let me know


----------



## Jockstar (Jun 1, 2005)

emelath said:


> I have encountered a Similar problem.
> 
> I installed Oblivion. All ran smoothly. However when I go to launch it I get Oblivion encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> ...


Have you installed the patch?


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

Jockstar said:


> Have you installed the patch?


The patch is not going to help with that Laptop.

This is the problem.....

Video Card: Graphics MEdia Accelerator 900

That is an integrated card and it will not, under any circumstances (that I know of), play Oblivion..... sorry for the bad news but 90% of all laptops are not going to run NEW games like Oblivion and FEAR well, if at all. Unless you shell out some $$ for a Desktop replacement laptop with a REAL graphics card in it.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

acameron said:


> The patch is not going to help with that Laptop.
> 
> This is the problem.....
> 
> ...


 Yup, even my machine has issues at times running Oblivion at high settings 1280x1024. I get some slow periods and I have some decent graphics cards in this booger, as well as plenty of CPU, Ram, and power.

Welcome to the world of PC gaming.  That isn't a slam, that is the facts.


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

Skivvywaver said:


> That isn't a slam, that is the facts.


It really is (the facts). Integrated cards just can't handle much as far as gaming is concerned anyway, and it sucks cause most laptops use them...........

as for the OP's problem....Speedtouch, please post the rest of your system specs..........


----------



## speedtouch (Apr 16, 2006)

> Computer:
> Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
> 
> Motherboard:
> ...


I hope this will help find a solution


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

It will and did identify the problem......

*CPU Type AMD Duron, 959 MHz (4.75 x 202)*

Minimum System Requirements:

Windows XP, Windows 2000, Windows XP 64-bit 
512MB System RAM 
*2 Ghz Intel Pentium 4 or equivalent processor *
128MB Direct3D compatible video card 
and DirectX 9.0 compatible driver; 
8x DVD-ROM drive 
4.6 GB free hard disk space 
DirectX 9.0c (included) 
DirectX 8.1 compatible sound card 
Keyboard, Mouse

The only thing I can suggest for you is to upgrade your PC or try Oldblivion

A friend of mine has had fantastic results with this program......he is currently playing Oblivion on medium settings at 1024x768 on a pc with an

AMD 1.8 or 1.9 GHz CPU (I don't remember exactly )
an ATI 9200 128MB video card and 
512MB of RAM 

There is little to no lag (as long as he keeps the grass rendering set to low) and the graphics are as good as if not a little better than Morrowind on that same machine (and for Morrowind he is able to set everything to High).....................


----------



## speedtouch (Apr 16, 2006)

I tried Oldblivion, still no luck, so I will get my new proccesor up and running with my hardrive and see how that goes as soon as possible. Thanks for all the help


----------



## speedtouch (Apr 16, 2006)

Wohoo, the problem was solved with my new proccesor, thanks for the help, and your time.


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

thats good news...Enjoy the game. It really is great. :up:


----------



## sideway (Aug 14, 2007)

I reinstalled oblivion on my machine because i wanted to play it again and i encountered a nasty error! As i leave the the cell with the emperor and hid guards the keyboard an the mouse do not respond in the game but if i hit ctrl+alt_delete the task manager appears an i can end the game! Do you have any advice for, i'm really in need of help because i reinstalled the drivers and the windows and the the game worked on the same machine a couple of months earlier!


----------

